# Decreased movement at 31 weeks



## Hellymay83

I'm starting to panic as I can't feel baby moving as often as I have been. 

I have read that movement will decrease at around 31 weeks, I do get the occasional roll but no kicks anymore, also I have to really concentrate to feel them almost to the point that I question if it actually was movement or just my imagination. it's been like this for a few days. Also I have this awful pain in my left rib.

Is this normal due to growth and has anyone else experienced reduced moment at this stage?

X


----------



## kimber89

by this point you won't be feeling really strong kicks anymore it starts to feel just like small movements like they are twisting and turning! I'm the exact same at the moment I really have to concentrate to feel them! I am getting my ten movements in twelve hours but she used to move so much more. if you don't feel that much movements ring your midwife x x


----------



## MrsH86

I think I've noticed the movement decreased for the past few weeks. It's more that the movement is just that, movement, kicks are definitely more rare, it's all about the rolling now. It's not really had me worried as there is a pattern still but if you are worried you are best to ring your midwife and see what she says. Even if it just puts your mind at ease! x


----------



## Hellymay83

I'm getting about the same 10 movements in 12 hours, like I say, I am getting movements but nowhere near as often. Baby used to be so active but he last few days it's really slowed down. X


----------



## kimber89

yeah I've been told over and over again my my Doctors and midwife that i have to feel at least ten every 12 hours and if not to get checked straight away. I can go a few hours without feelin anything and then she goes mad for a few minutes. love when she does that such relief. start counting your kicks and if you are still worried go to hospital just incase. it will put your mind at rest but its normal to feel reduce movements as you come towards the end as they start to get squashed in there x


----------



## prdlyexpectng

thats how i am too. more stretches and twists than kicks


----------



## Risstron

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm 31 weeks and don't really feel him but when the drs put fetal heart monitors on me it seems as though all he's doin' in there is moving around. Try not to stress :)


----------



## Hellymay83

Well baby seems to be making up for his/her 3 quiet days today, wroggling round like a trooper... Must have been having a growth spurt :)


----------



## kmartin906

At 31 weeks the same exact thing happened to me. I called the Nurse and she said to count the "rolling" sensation as a movement and not to worry that the baby probably had a growth spurt and things are getting really cramped in there. BUT, if you are feeling worried you should go to L&D or call the Dr and explain .. they'll bring you in for an u/s or a non-stress test and it'll put your mind at ease!


----------



## 10.Laura

I've had some quieter days, and then a really busy day yesterday with movement. I've also notices there are lots of rolls that I don't feel so much, but I can see my tummy moving when i watch carefully.


----------



## olonateto

I am 31 weeks now but the kicks are not thay much nw what is happening:wacko:


----------



## olonateto

I am 31 weeks now but the kicks are not thay much nw what is happening:wacko:


----------

